# Snow and Black Bengals in same litter



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Well our gorgeous snow girl, Anara, had five babies from our brown stud boy, Shinzon, last Saturday and the colours have me stumped. One of the kittens is the same as mum, a seal mink, two are virtually white (one looks spotted and one marble) and two are almost black (again one spot and one marble).

I've never seen such a variety in the same litter so any comments will be welcome


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

No idea but theyre gorgeous!

do the blacks keep their markings as adults? they look like mini panthers 

just stunning!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> do the blacks keep their markings as adults? they look like mini panthers
> 
> just stunning!


I have no idea as this is the first ones we've had with these colourings


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah, OK, if I understand the genetics of the Bengals correctly, a seal mink is cbcs Now if your boy carries the cs gene then you have the possible genotypes Ccb Ccs cbcs and cscs cbcs is seal mink and cs cs is snow. The two dark kittens will be either Ccb or Ccs.

Does that help? As for the black, I'm not sure - it rather suggests to me that they are non-agouti but that seems most unlikely in Bengals. You haven't got any other entire males in the house?

Where's Naomi?

Liz


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Elmstar said:


> I have no idea as this is the first ones we've had with these colourings


OOOH i really hope they do! Theyre beautiful! I would have one here in an instant 

edit: ive just been googling melanistic (black) bengals... it seems that most still show their patterns but only in bright light! Some with a slightly lighter undercoat show their patterns all the time, but its hard to tell when theyre kittens as their pattern is very prominent then!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

lizward said:


> You haven't got any other entire males in the house?


Thanks Liz, now I'm really confused 

No, we have another stud but he's in his own cattery and is Shinzon (the dad's) father anyway.

So if I'm reading this correctly it looks as though both parents may carry the non-agouti gene which is the only way this can happen?

Fiona


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes. You must have Siamese Burmese or Tonkinese back in your pedigrees to get the cb and cs genes so that would be where the non-agouti has come from. 

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Are the black ones melanistic? I have seen pictures of adults, but not kittens. I was looking those up the other week and found some US site that have used those amoungst other undisclosed breeds to create yet another new breed a Pantherette


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> So if I'm reading this correctly it looks as though both parents may carry the non-agouti gene which is the only way this can happen?


That is correct. Silver lines can often also have the non agouti gene.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Wow, what a lovely box of chocs to get!!!

Why don't you post this on the bengal forums maybe someone there would be able to explain things xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey!! 2 look seal lynx one looks mink & blacks!! What a litter! little stunners!
I think that supanova has some black kits, you can see the markign through them, they do look dusted with silver!


----------



## kayburdett (May 30, 2009)

Wow i'd love a bengal they are stunning maybe one day hey


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks all, we think they're amazing.

From having just silver and brown spotted last year, we've now had marbles and since using Shinzon, blues, snows and little panthers


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

wow Elmstar they are stunning congratz !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

keep me updated on your little panthers! I fell in love..... one day ......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wow they are just gorgeous, stunning kittens, congratulations


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

They are all absolutely georgeous - i want one!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Stunning kittens...lovely pics.


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

Genetics of the Bengal
this may help lol you got me intrigued when read your post lol xx


----------



## Supernova (Mar 7, 2009)

Very interesting litter 

We had a litter of 9 in January this year which consisted of 3 silvers, 3 browns and 3 black bengals. The blacks turned out to be smoke bengals so there markings are visible albeit for the first couple of weeks we did think they were melanistic. Very interesting to watch grow and develop.

This is one of our kits aged 3 weeks and then a photo i took last week at 4.5mths.



















Since then we have also had a black smoke F2 born here, a silver charcoal F3 and what we think is a silver smoke F3 female


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahh, he's gorgeous, very unusual 

I'm pretty sure one of ours is like that but not so sure of the second black one.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

In order to be Smoke (I- aa) one of the parents needs to be Silver (I- A-) as Smoke is the solid version of Silver.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Even stranger. Shinzon's dad is silver but I know that can't be carried? They do look a lot like Supernova's one though.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Could one of the parents be wrongly identified ie. actually be smoke?

Liz


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Anara is from Glitterglam and was identified as seal mink and Shinzon is definitely brown spotted, he can be seen in our signature.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The smoke below has a light almost white undercoat whereas the melanistic has a normal black type undercoat.


----------

